# Sony Blu-Ray codes



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello, I think i know the answer but have to make sure. I just picked up a Sony BDP S-360 and cant get it to work with the Dish Remote. I was wondering if anyone else has had better luck? This is my upstairs TV which is hooked into the 722 via TV2 so I am using the UHF remote and a universal remote isn't an option. 
Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How old is the remote, the newer 21 model remotes are learning programmable remotes and will work with anything that is IR, but you may have to program each key individually.

At least the remote on your Blu-Ray is IR and not blue-tooth like PS3 remotes.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks, Jim. I got the 722 in late 2007. On the back of the remote it has the number 6.3 then 148768 - I'm assuming this is considered older. I was not aware that there was a new learning remote available. I will look into that. On a side note. It's funny that you mention the PS3. I have a PS3 on my main TV that I use for our primary DVD player. I finally broke down and bought the (in my view) overpriced bluetooth to IR converter for my Harmony remote and it works great.

Regards,

Jon


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Blu-Ray codes are completely different from DVD codes, and there aren't any Blu-Ray codes in your remote. The v20 (IR only) and v21 (IR/UHF Pro) remotes are your best bet.


----------

